# What is the standard depth of kitchen counter tops



## RobertN (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm going to build my kitchen counter tops using granite looking formica. My base cabents are exactly 24 inches deep, the people at the counter top store said that 25 inches is the basic depth of counter tops. I just want to confirm that they are right before I start cutting my plywood to size.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

I use 25 1/2".
24" for the box, 3/4" for the doors, 3/4" for knobs.


----------



## RobertN (Jan 27, 2010)

Does the same overhang for the front of the counter top also apply for the side of the cabinet that is not butted up to a wall.I measured to the front of the drawers and it was 25" from the wall so I am going to go with 25 1/4 for my counter top depth.


----------



## Bonzai (Oct 29, 2010)

You can go with a lot more if you have space to create a bit of a breakfast bar overhang. Personally I like to use 1/2" minimum (no doors to account for) on ends not against a wall.


----------

